# مشكلة توقف لاب توب جديد مع الإنتر نت



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخوكم وزميلكم فى هذا الصرح العظيم م. أحمد جليدان .... مهندس مدنى من مصر 

لثقتى الكبيره بالملتقى أعرض عليكم مشكلتى مع الكمبيوتر لعلى أجد ضالتى عندكم 
قد يكون الموضوع بغيرالمكان الصحيح 
فأرجو ان تدلونى على الصواب وجزاكم الله خيرا

الحمد لله اشتريت كمبيوتر محمول Hp
نوع الكمبيوتر : HP TouchSmart tm2 
صورة الجهاز 




مواصفات الجهاز 





المهم
نسخة الويندز الأورجينال الت كانت مثبته على الجهاز 
windows 7 home premium 64 bit مع Recovery مثبت على الجهاز على بارتشن منفرد
وبدون أسطوانه ويندوز أصليه 

البرامج التى أستخدمها كانت أتوكاد وساب وبرامج تحليليه وتصميميه إنشائيه وكلها أو اغلبها ذات 
Operating System 32- bit
ولم أجد برامج 64-bit
ورغم إنى كنت مستخسر النسخه الأصليه إلا إنى سحبت Recovery على اسطوانات dvdوقمت بتثبيت نسخة 
win 7 ultimate 32-bit
ورغم أنى عانيت فى تثبيت التعريفات إلا إنى والحمد لله قمت بتثبيت كل التعريفات فيما عدا 
مايخص أستخدام الكاميرا وبصمة الأصابع 
ثم قمت بتثبيت برنامج يجعل الكاميرا تعمل لاخذ صور دون الدخول على الشات 
ومازالت بصمة الأصابع لا تعمل
وايضا فقدت برنامج ترفيه كان يحول سطح المكتب إلى سطح مكتب فكاهى كريكاتيرى به بعض الألعاب المسليه والبيانو والريكورد ولم أستطع الحصول عليه 

المشكله 

اريد تعريف وعمل بصمة الأصابع 
*
المشكله الأهم *
عند نزع كابل النت من مخرجه والكمبوتر يعمل سواء متصل بصفحات النت أو غير متصل يهنج الجهاز ولا استطيع عمل شىء عليه إلا اغلاق الجهاز من زر التشغيل وهذا يحدث خطأ بالطبع فى أنهاء البيانات خاصتى وخاصة نظام التشغيل 
يحدث ذلك أيضا عندما يتم إيقاف ذر تشغيل جهاز الروتر 
علما أن لدى جهاز مكتب لا يحدث له ذلك
وايضا غيرت كابلات التوصيل وقم ببدل الكابلات بين الجهازين وايا جهازى يحدث له وقف وتهنيج عند نزع الكابل من المخرج أو إغلاق الروتر 

اعلم تماما أنه ليس هناك علاقه بين الأمرين ولكن ارجو عندكم النصح 
قد أطلت عليكم 
ولكنى فضلت شرح الموضوع مفسرا لأنى اريد النصح السريع فاعمالى متوقفه

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## فائق حمادي (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اخوكم وزميلكم فى هذا الصرح العظيم م. أحمد جليدان .... مهندس مدنى من مصر
> 
> ...


Dear collegue
As I use widly HP computer, I think HP very sensitive to drivers change since your software genuine I advice you to make restore
I also advice to put your question in the computer section they may have more experience
regards,


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الكريم قم بتثبيت نسخة 64 بيت هذا اولا انها افضل 
ثانيا جميع التعاريف بامكانك احضارها من هذا الموقع 
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3807984&
ضع موديل ورقم جهازك في الاعلى 
ومن ثم اختار 
Software & Driver Downloads 
من الاسفل لتظهر لك شاشة اخرى 
اختار نظام التشغيل الذي تريده ونزل التعاريف التي تحبها بالاضافة الى البرامج الخدمية الاخرى


----------



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فائق حمادي قال:


> dear collegue
> as i use widly hp computer, i think hp very sensitive to drivers change since your software genuine i advice you to make restore
> i also advice to put your question in the computer section they may have more experience
> regards,



اوك لاكن المشكله حدثت معى حتى قبل ان اغير النظام - مشكلة النت -


----------



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي الكريم قم بتثبيت نسخة 64 بيت هذا اولا انها افضل
> ثانيا جميع التعاريف بامكانك احضارها من هذا الموقع
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&os=2093&product=3807984&
> ضع موديل ورقم جهازك في الاعلى
> ...


اولا اشكر سرعة الرد والتواجب

سيدى اوافقك الرأى فى ان 64 افضل من 32 ولكن
64 لا تخدم برامجى فى الهندسه المدنيه وسأحاول البحث فى الموقع الذى ارفقته على ما ينقصنى من تعريفات 

لاكن المشكله الأهم هى مشكلة توقف الجهاز " التهنيج " مع انتزاع كبل النت من مخرجه من اللاب او فصل البور عن جهاز الروتر 

اكزن شكر جدا للمساعده والنصح


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي الحبيب كل البرامج تعمل على 64 بت 
انا اعمل على العديد من البرامج الهندسية 
اوتوكاد - ماكس - والعديد من البرامج الكهربائية وهي تعمل بشكل ممتاز وهذا لان ال64 بيت يدعم برامج 32 بت بشكل كبير وكانك تعمل على نظام 32 بت 
بخصوص مشكلة كرت الشبكة اخشى ان تكون المشكلة هاردوير ولاكن لا اجزم بذلك


----------



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي الحبيب كل البرامج تعمل على 64 بت
> انا اعمل على العديد من البرامج الهندسية
> اوتوكاد - ماكس - والعديد من البرامج الكهربائية وهي تعمل بشكل ممتاز وهذا لان ال64 بيت يدعم برامج 32 بت بشكل كبير وكانك تعمل على نظام 32 بت
> بخصوص مشكلة كرت الشبكة اخشى ان تكون المشكلة هاردوير ولاكن لا اجزم بذلك



سيدى وأخى الكريم 
انا متأكد ان نظام 64 لا يدعم أتوكاد وساب 32
والعمليه مجرب بالفعل 
أما إن كان لديك اتوكاد وساب 64 فمن فضلك أرفقهم لى 

اما عن كارت الشبكه فغنى اشك بما انت تشك به 
لكن 
النت يعمل معى جيدا جدا 
وبالسرعه المقرره ودون أى تقطع 
والتدوين شغال زى الفل وبذلك لا أعتقد انها مشكلة هاردوير أو عيب تصنيع لن كارت الشبكه شغال بكل وظائفه تمام 

اشكرك واتوسل لسعة صدرك لكى تساعدى فى أيجاد الحل السليم 
وجزاك الله شكرا


----------



## الياس عبد النور (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انت في اي بلد ومن اي منطقة 
ان كنت في سورية امكن المساعدة 
وبالنسبة للاوتوكاد 32 فهو عندي شغال عال العال اما اساب فلا اعلم عنه لعدم تخصصي به 
سؤال عند العمل على الوايرلس لان هل يكون هنالك ايضا مشكلة عند ايقاف الاتصال ام انك لم تجرب ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ماجدان (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> انت في اي بلد ومن اي منطقة
> ان كنت في سورية امكن المساعدة
> وبالنسبة للاوتوكاد 32 فهو عندي شغال عال العال اما اساب فلا اعلم عنه لعدم تخصصي به
> سؤال عند العمل على الوايرلس لان هل يكون هنالك ايضا مشكلة عند ايقاف الاتصال ام انك لم تجرب ؟؟؟؟



انا من مصر 
لكن ان امكن رفع البرنامج على النت او اعلامى بويب سايت موثوق به عليه نسخه كامله من برنامج اتوكاد 2010 32-bit
لقد جربت عمل كارت اللان لإستقبال الويرلس لكن لم اجرب عند فصل الروتر او انقطاع الاتصال


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي ارى ان مشكلة النت عندك هي مشكلة هارد وير عليك مراجعة الشركة بهذا الخصوص والله تعالى اعلم 
بخصوص نسخة الاوتو كاد متوفرة بشكل ملفات تورينت ان احببت ان ارسلها لك فعلى الرحب والسعة 
اخوك الياس


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لقد صورت فيديو من على جهازي 
ستفتح ايقونة الإنترنت بجانب الساعة 
ستجد قائمة بها اعدادات الإنترنت 
لاحظ الفيديو جيدا 
لقد فصلت الإنترنت فجائياً من الجهاز و لاحظ ما حدث في الفيديو 
لقد ظهرت علامة الإكس لو ضغطت عليها دبل كليك سوف يحل الجهاز المشكلة بنفسه 
الفيديو بالمرفقات 
اذا كانت هناك أي أسئلة سأجاوب عليها ان شاء الله تعالى 
اذا كنت تريد مزيد من الشرح 
سأشرح بالتفصيل ان شاء الله 
ارجوا ان اكون قد قدمت شىء مفيد 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## الياس عبد النور (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ عمر خالد حامد 
جزاك الله خيرا 
لاكن لايوجد شيئ في المرفقات ارجو التاكد من الملف


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا آسف لقد حدث خطأ بالمرفق و لم يظهر 
الملف بالمرفقات ​


----------



## ماجدان (19 نوفمبر 2010)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي ارى ان مشكلة النت عندك هي مشكلة هارد وير عليك مراجعة الشركة بهذا الخصوص والله تعالى اعلم
> بخصوص نسخة الاوتو كاد متوفرة بشكل ملفات تورينت ان احببت ان ارسلها لك فعلى الرحب والسعة
> اخوك الياس



ياريت لكنى لا اعرف التعامل مع تدوينات التورنت
سامحنى فانا مهندس طوب وزلط


----------



## ماجدان (19 نوفمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> أنا آسف لقد حدث خطأ بالمرفق و لم يظهر
> الملف بالمرفقات ​


مشكور جدا....لكن
سيدى الجهاز عندما ينزع منهكابل النت فجائيا فان الجهاز يتوقف عن العمل لا يستجيب لأى اوامر او نقر ولا يقبل تحريك الماوس او النقر بالأصابع " تهنيج "
ولا يعمل إلا بعد نزع كابل الباور وإعادة تشغيله من جديد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> مشكور جدا....لكن
> سيدى الجهاز عندما ينزع منهكابل النت فجائيا فان الجهاز يتوقف عن العمل لا يستجيب لأى اوامر او نقر ولا يقبل تحريك الماوس او النقر بالأصابع " تهنيج "
> ولا يعمل إلا بعد نزع كابل الباور وإعادة تشغيله من جديد



السلام عليكم 
من الممكن ان يكون هذا العطل بسبب فايروس 
أو ملفات تجسس
أرجوا فحص جهازك 
أو من الممكن أن يكون البارتيشن الخاص بالويندوز به فايروس 
ارجوا الإجابة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
أظن انني وجدت بعض الحلول
انظر الى الصور التي بالمرفقات نظراً لكبر حجمها و هي مشروحة
هناك صورة بالصفحة الأولى ستجدها بالمرفقات 
ارجوا ان لا تنزعج لأني قد كتبت شروحات عليها 

و على العموم لدي بنامج يجعل أي نسخة وندوز 7 أو فيستا أصلية 100% 
اذا أردت البرنامج فليس لدي مانع ​


----------



## ماجدان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الممكن ان يكون هذا العطل بسبب فايروس
> أو ملفات تجسس
> أرجوا فحص جهازك
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مشكور جدا مهندس عمر على حسن التجاوب وأنشغالك بمشكلتى 
لكن لا اظن الأمر فيروسات وإن كنت أمن أن أى عطل بالكمبيوتر إما خطأ بالهاردوير أو فيرس وبالطبع أحيانا يكون خطأ بالسوفت وير 
المهم 
الموضوع ده كان يحدث بعد ايام من شراء الجهاز أى على النسخه الأصليه ولكنى لم أكن أربط بي النت والتوقف المفاجىء للجهاز 
بل ومتأكد أن جهازى خالى من الفيروسات 
ولكن هو أيضا احتمال وارد ولكن بنسبة 1%
شكرا للمره الثانيه لحسن التجاوب وأتمنى الأستمرار فى مساعدتى حيث بجد انا الموضوع تاعبنى حتى مراكز الصيانه لم تصل إلى حل 
وحقيقه أخشى على الجهاز من أيدى الفنينن واصحاب مراكز الصيانه الغير مهندسين والذين فى الغالب لا يفهمون شيئا وتكون حلول المشاكل على أيديهم بالبركه


----------



## ماجدان (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أظن انني وجدت بعض الحلول
> انظر الى الصور التي بالمرفقات نظراً لكبر حجمها و هي مشروحة
> هناك صورة بالصفحة الأولى ستجدها بالمرفقات
> ...



شاكر جدا على هذه المعلومات لكن لم افهم ماهو حل المشكله عندى
ملحوظه
تحدث نفس المشكله ايضا عندما اضع الجهاز فى وضع sleep 
فعندما المس لوحة الموس لأستعيد عملى على الجهاز يعطينى صفحة اختيار user account 
ويعلق الجهاز واضطر إلى اغلاق الجهاز من زر shut down

واخيرا
صورة الجهاز عندى على كلامك اصليه وهاى الصوره


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أظن انني وجدت بعض الحلول
> انظر الى الصور التي بالمرفقات نظراً لكبر حجمها و هي مشروحة
> ...


بارك الله بك اخي الحبيب عمر خالد حامد
على المساعدة 
ولاكن من الصورة الاولى التي وضعها الاخ واضح ان نسخته اصلية تماما وما وضعته انت في الصورة الاولى كملاحظة انما هو دعم من شركة hp لجهاز اخونا 
وهذا ليس له علاقة بموضوع التعليق الحاصل بالجهاز 


_____________________________________________
الاخ الكريم ماجدان 
اريد منك اجراء تجربة 
اذا كنت تستطيع فك قطعة الرام وتغير مكانه وان كان هنالك اثنتتين ارجو منك اما تجربة كل واحدة على حدى او تجريبها على جهاز اخر 
وذلك للتاكد


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> شاكر جدا على هذه المعلومات لكن لم افهم ماهو حل المشكله عندى
> ملحوظه
> تحدث نفس المشكله ايضا عندما اضع الجهاز فى وضع sleep
> فعندما المس لوحة الموس لأستعيد عملى على الجهاز يعطينى صفحة اختيار user account
> ...


 
ارجوا التركيز معي جيداً 
ليست لديك أي مشكلة في الرامات نهائياً 
الجهاز استخدم من الرام 2.43جيجا 
و الباقي يكون للسستم 
تقريباً الجهاز يستخدم 3/4 من الرامات و يترك الربع للسستم​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الصورة التالية كانت بمشاركتي السابقة 
و لكن هذة الصورة مصغرة


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هل من الممكن التقاط بعض الصور من الجهاز أو فيديو يوضح المشكلة
ارجوا الرد سريعاً 
لدي سؤال 
هل تعريفات الجهاز التي لديك كاملة أم لا ؟
و هل الجهاز يحمل الأب ديت أم لا ؟
و هل كرت الشبكة معرف أم لا ؟ 
و شكراً لك​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا متواجد ان شاء الله كل يوم جمعة 
من الساعة العاشرة صباحاً الى الساعة الرابعة بعد العصر 
نظراً للدراسة ​


----------



## ماجدان (3 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

الأخوه المهندسين الكرام ..... تحيتى لكم 

الأمر بمنتهى البساطه 
قمت بتجربتة الجهاز على خط نت آخعند أحد الزملاء وتم نزع السلك وتركيبه فجائيا ولم يحدث شىء وهذا معناه أن الحهاز والهارد وير يعمل بحاله جيده تماما 

ثم تم تجربة الجهاز مع جهاز الروتر الذى يخصنى على نفس خط الزميل وتم نزع الكبل فتوقف الجهاز عن العمل ( هنج )
وعنها وبكل بساطه يكون العيب بجهاز الروتر كما كنت أظن وان جهازى ( اللاب ) حساس زياده عن اللزوم فيتوقف عن العمل مع المشكله التى يسببها جهاز الروتر والتى قد تكون تلامس فى الكهربيه أو زياده فيها 

تم تغير جهاز الروتر من النوع 
tp-link >>>>>> d-lin
وتم عمل طبط للجهاز الروتر الجديد وطبط الوير لس ( اللاسلكى ) وتم مكالمة الدعم الفنى لشركة te-data لطبط كفائة الخط وتغير الروتر 

والجهاز يعمل بكفاءه جيده ولكن غير ممتازه بسبب عدم التأكد من تمام أنتهاء المشكله الآن أنا استخدم اللاسلكى وحتى عند أستخدام الكابل ونزعه أو فصل النت لا يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل كما كان يحدث ولكن يتوقف الجهاز عندما أتركه يعمل وأنام واستيقظ على حالة ال sleep
وعندما احرك الماوس تتحول الشاشه من الشاشاه السوداء المغلقه إلى شاشة أختيار حساب المستخدم وبعدها يتوقف الجهاز عن العمل ويلزم فصل الجهاز من زر التشغيل وأعادة فتحه مره أخرى 

وانا الآن قيد التشغيل والتجربه 
حتى نرى 

والله المستعان 
وفى الختام شاكر جدا حسن تعاونكم معى ومجهوداتكم الجميل التى أفادتنى فى التعرف على win 7 
بطريقه صحيحه من الموقع الرسمى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأخوه المهندسين الكرام ..... تحيتى لكم
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم 
من الممكن أن يكون العيب بأحد ملفات الوندوز المسئولة عن ال sleep
ارجوا تسطيب نسخة وندوز 7 مرة اخرى​


----------



## ماجدان (8 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من الممكن أن يكون العيب بأحد ملفات الوندوز المسئولة عن ال sleep
> ارجوا تسطيب نسخة وندوز 7 مرة اخرى​



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

كيف الحال ؟؟؟
سألت مهندس كمبيوتر ممتاز فقال 
ان وضع الويندز يضع لك بعض تركه بفتره معينه الويندز فى حالة sleep 
والحديث أنه يضع بعد هذه الحاله الجهاز فى وضع هايبرنيت 
وهو مايجعل الجهاز يسحب كل أعماله من الرام ويضعه داخل ممرى آخر ويغلق البور ويتوقف الجهاز عن العمل 
وعندما يعود المستخدم للعمل على الجهاز فإنه بمجرد تحريك الموس يعود الكمبيوتر للعمل ولكن يقوم بعمل أستعاده للنظام بما كان عليه وذلك بسحب البيانات من هذه الذاكره إلى الرام مره أخرى 

ولكن الغريب عندى انه يتوقف نهائيا ولا يمكننى عندها أستعادة النظام كما يقول 
وبنظره واحده منه على الجهاز قال كارت شاشه ati switchable
هذا ما يجعل الجهاز يهنج مع وضع الهايبرنيت لأنه يغير كارت الشاشه من Ati إلى الكارت الداخلى اتوماتيكيا للحفاظ على طاقة الجهاز 
ولإيقاف الأمر يجب إلغاء تعريف أحد الكارتين واستعمال كارت شاشاه واحد 
أو التعامل مع الجهاز بالوضع الحالى


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال ؟؟؟
> سألت مهندس كمبيوتر ممتاز فقال
> ...


 
السلام عليكم 
بخير و الحمد لله و كيف حالك ؟
يمكن التحكم بالخاصية sleep عن طريق اعدادات الطاقة بcontrol panel 
و يمكن التحكم بالوقت الذي سيتم من خلاله تشغيل خاصية الsleep 
ان شاء الله سأرفق فيديو لك يوضح كيفية الغاء أو تنشيط خاصية sleep أو التحكم بالوقت 
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و التوفيق
و شكراً لك​


----------



## كاردينيا82 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كاردينيا من العراق .........
اذا ممكن اقول رأيي الخاص 
انا اعتقد واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا ((المشكلة مشكلة سوفت وير وليس هارد وير )) وعلى الاكثر عندك فايروس بالحاسبة ضروري تعمل سكان وتقضي عليه وتنصب برامج مكافحة الفايروسات نسخ احدث ....والله اعلم 
كاردينيا ...مبرمجة ...عراق


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

كاردينيا82 قال:


> كاردينيا من العراق .........
> اذا ممكن اقول رأيي الخاص
> انا اعتقد واعوذ بالله من كلمة انا ((المشكلة مشكلة سوفت وير وليس هارد وير )) وعلى الاكثر عندك فايروس بالحاسبة ضروري تعمل سكان وتقضي عليه وتنصب برامج مكافحة الفايروسات نسخ احدث ....والله اعلم
> كاردينيا ...مبرمجة ...عراق



شكراً لك 
و لكن المشكلة ليست بسبب فايروس​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كيف الحال ؟؟؟
> سألت مهندس كمبيوتر ممتاز فقال
> ...


 
هذا هو الرابط الخاص بالفيديو
http://www.4shared.com/video/OXMLJKDc/_____sleep.html
و هو خاص بتوقيت خاصية ال sleep
و يمكنك التحكم بالتوقيت الخاص بالخاصية و يمكنك ايقافها نهائياً 
ملاحظة :
الفيديو مصور من جهازي الشخصي 
اذا اردت أي فيديوهات أو المزيد من الشروحات 
اخبرني فوراً
ملاحظة أخرى :
يمكنك مشاهدة الفيديو أيضاً من الرابط السابق أو تحميله 
مع تمنياتي بالنجاح و التوفيق​


----------



## ماجدان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> هذا هو الرابط الخاص بالفيديو
> http://www.4shared.com/video/oxmljkdc/_____sleep.html
> و هو خاص بتوقيت خاصية ال sleep
> و يمكنك التحكم بالتوقيت الخاص بالخاصية و يمكنك ايقافها نهائياً
> ...


فكره ممتازه ولكن ارجو ان يتسع صدرك لبعض الإستفسارات


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

انا جاهز للإستفسارات​


----------



## ماجدان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عمر خالد حامد قال:


> انا جاهز للإستفسارات​



حلو خد عندك باه بس يارب تستحملنى 
وأنا شاكر لحضرتك قوى
متزعلش باه أصل الجهل وحش وبصراحه انا طلعت أمى وخصوصا مع ويندز 7


----------



## ماجدان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فى الصوره التاليه معنى 
dim display هو بهت شاشة العرض

ايه بقى معنى 
turn off the display

وكمان فين أختيارات الشاشه المؤقته 

أرجو من حضرتك تفصيل الموضوع






وهنا بقى عايز حضرتك توضح فائدة كل أختيار بجامب الصفحه مع العلامه الحمراء





واكون شاكر لحضرتك جدا


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> فى الصوره التاليه معنى
> dim display هو بهت شاشة العرض
> 
> ايه بقى معنى
> ...


السلام عليكم 
في الصورة الأولى 
اجابة السؤال :
هذه خاصية تستخدم عند ترك الماوس فترة طويلة بدون تحريكها لذلك تغلق الشاشة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 




بعد الدخول على هذا الخيار 
ارجوا تشغيل الفيديو الذي بالمرفق الذي كان بالمشاركة السابقة 
اذا لم تتضح أي خطوة من الخطوات 
سأشرح بالتفصيل مرة أخرى
و شكراً​


----------



## ماجدان (10 ديسمبر 2010)

وماذا عن الشاشه المؤقته


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> وماذا عن الشاشه المؤقته


السلام عليكم 
هذه الخاصية جميلة تعمل عند ترك الماوس فترة طويلة 
يتم اغلاق شاشة الكمبيوتر مؤقتاً 
و لكمن اذا تم تحريك الماوس تلغى الخاصية 
و هى توفر الطاقة​


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اذا أردت أن أشرح بالتفصيل فليس لدي مانع 
أنا أنتظر ردك​


----------



## على نياتي (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

